# Lowering Setups



## curtisj85 (Jan 7, 2005)

First off i have a 95 sentra XE i want to drop it like 2" or and inch and a half. Ive been reading and all setups are based on autocrossing and racing. Im not trying to race but I do have 17" rims 205/40/17 and we do have harsh roads, potholes, etc, in louisiana and i do like getting on the highways and gassing it. I was looking at Megan Racing Springs and the tokico setup on one end (affordable) but then also I have seen Motivational Shortened Struts and GR-2 rear shocks with dropzone springs. are these good setups or do you recommend others


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

no, read the sticky at the top of the section, it will tell you that all those are bad choices for springs, go with eibach, or ground control, suspension work is not cheap and neither is working on cars in general, so suspension is not something to cheap out on since its one of the most important part of your car


----------



## curtisj85 (Jan 7, 2005)

*what else*



91sentra said:


> no, read the sticky at the top of the section, it will tell you that all those are bad choices for springs, go with eibach, or ground control, suspension work is not cheap and neither is working on cars in general, so suspension is not something to cheap out on since its one of the most important part of your car


What about to eibach sportline with tokico Hps and the koni bumpstops. Is that all all would need component wise?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

in some peoples opinions the pro kits are better but the sportlines should be fine for daily driving, you should ge the bumpstops, the M.E. rear strut mounts, new bushings (ES) and try AGX's or shortened Konis, theres group buys for pretty much all those things. I have sportlines BTW


----------



## curtisj85 (Jan 7, 2005)

*which bushings dont laugh*



new bushings (ES)[/QUOTE said:


> which bushings will i need and do these look like good prices
> 
> Energy Suspension Bushings
> 
> ...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

there is a group guy going on for the control arm bushings.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the setup i will be getting in about a month that was sparked by blake (radioaktiv) is this:
-eibach sportlines
-KYB AGX's <adjestable)
-koni bump stops
-motiv. rear mounts

i wish i could jump in on liu's GB but i just dont have the cash.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Tokeco struts suck, my buddy has a set on his b14 with ebach struts n rides/handles like a huge pos.

I got a way lower drop, handles n rides way better


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

to round it all out i REALLY want a rear roll bar, so i cant mello out that insain understeer we have :thumbdwn:


----------

